# Anti-static/anti-frizz products for dry hair



## girl_geek (Feb 21, 2006)

I have fine hair that is very prone to static and fly-aways. Normally, I apply L'Oreal Hot Straight cream to my wet hair in the morning and that keeps the fly-aways gone all day, no problem. However, on occasion I will either wash my hair at night or not wash my hair at all for a day, and then my hair is full of static and fly-aways -- apparently the Hot Straight does not last overnight! Are there any good anti-static products I could apply to dry hair? I have tried flexible hold hairspray, Static Guard, Straight Sexy Hair Smooth and Seal, and combinations thereof, and nothing helped. What can I do when I don't wash my hair to keep me from looking like I stuck my finger in a light socket all day? :icon_eek: Thanks!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd love to know some product recommendations too


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2006)

i use for frizz Paul Mitchell Glassdrops. its kinda pricey ($15) but you dont much (i had a bottle last me about a year and i use it just about everyday) at all and it works well (plus leaves your hair all pretty and shinney).

warning though: too much can make your hair look greasy.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 23, 2006)

Girl Don't Feel ALONE on this one! I have even tried putting DRYER SHEETS on my hairbrush!!! because someone told me it would take out the static. I HATE that sticking to EVERYTHING deal my hair does when I put on a sweater! I have baby fine hair too but I have an oily scalp and have to wash it every day or every other day, besides if I don't it just goes FLAT! I used to use a really light cream silicone type of stuff but they quit making it! If you use those shine drops that are pure liquid silicone like Biosilk Shine drops or some of the Freida stuff for curly hair your hair goes flat and limp and looks oily. I am on a mission and will find some thing! I DID try that new Jonathan product at Sephora. It is a Creme hair styler and I think it gives volume too. I mixed it with some of the volumizing mousse and put it on just washed hair and it did make it feel thicker and I didn't have the flyaways,Not even the next day! BUT the stuff is pricey! I like it a lot and it left my hair feeling nice. DON'T use too much or your hair will feel icky! It is really concentrated. I just bend my head over and rub the stuff in my palm and then just kind of smoosh it around through my hair and flip it back over and ruffle through it a bit more to make sure it is mixed all through. So, right now I am using that but if I find something that works that is less $$ I will definitely let you now. I also used to use a product called Flat Out (I think by KMS?) and it was similar to the shine stuff but it was a gel so it gave some body and shine and helped with static. Just a dab of that one too or you will end up with stringy hair from the silicone. But it didn't give the volume the Jonathan does. Good luck on your search! I will be checking too to see if anyone else has a good find! Good question!!!! It was JUST what I needed!! I have been fighting with my hair since Christmas! LOL! I gave up and wore a faux fur beret! hahaha! Thanks for posting!:clap I will keep looking too!:icon_bigg Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 23, 2006)

OOOO!:clap Thanks Char! I will try that! I have used the shampoo before and liked it really well. I can't use those shine drops (the clear ones they have in the dropper bottle), cause they make my hair flat and oily. But that cream stuff sounds kind of like the one I was using that was discontinued. But I will for sure try the one you mentioned because I like the other products they put out. They do work really well! I didn't even know they had anything like that in the line! Thanks for letting us know about it! I can't wait to try it and see if it works well for me. I will be hunting it down at Walmart tomorrow! hehehe! Along with some new jeans because I gained 6 lbs over the holidays and NONE of mine fit right now!!!! And I don't want to get any expensive ones until I can see if I can get back into my others. But THAT is another post, LOL!:icon_redf Thanks again!:icon_love Chermarie


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 23, 2006)

my wonder fix is Static Guard - but I guess you didn't like it? Have you tried Matrix Sleek.Look Lock out spray?


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 23, 2006)

I like Vo5 Miracle Mist..believe it is in a red trigger bottle in US (Blue in Canada).


----------

